
How many companies that use Google's ML engine have read the ToS? - saadalem
&quot;Customer will not ... use these Services to create, train, or improve ... a similar or competing product or service ... such as cars, TVs, appliances, or speakers without Google&#x27;s prior written permission&quot;
&quot;..Customer will provide Google with any assistance Google requests to reasonably confirm compliance with these terms (including interviews with Customer employees and inspection of Customer source code, model training data, and engineering documentation&quot;
======
brand_new_start
The link: [https://cloud.google.com/terms/service-terms#12-google-
cloud...](https://cloud.google.com/terms/service-terms#12-google-cloud-
platform-machine-learning-group-and-google-cloud-machine-learning-engine)

Seems kind of limiting and overreaching at the same time.

